# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Anyone else get major headaches while taking Clomid? I can't get them to go away

## RustedIron

Here's my PCT

Nolvadex : 25mg/day
Clomid: 50mg/twice a day 

I'm beginning week 3 of the PCT today and I have this pounding headache that won't go away with ibuprofen... excedrin...anything. It's a pain in the ass. I've read that Clomid can have headaches as a side effect. Anybody else experience headaches during PCT?

----------


## Caedus

Yes. Are you sure it's the Clomid? I tried Nolvadex at 40mg and my cluster headaches resurfaced. I immediately went off them and replace them with Clomid - everything was fine until today when I suffered another massive headache. I'll continue with the Clomid another week before coming off everything, hopefully by them my body will have recovered.

----------


## moranitotongano

I don't get headaches from either of them.

----------


## RustedIron

Hey *Caedus* I'm not positive if it's Clomid or Nolvadex . Could just be the way my body is handling all the change. But when I look around, I find that Clomid often has side effects of headaches. 

*moranitotongano* thanks for rubbing it in  :Wink:

----------


## RustedIron

Oh and I skipped my second daily scheduled dose of Clomid last night and my headache does feel better, but isn't gone. I also skipped this morning's dose to see if my day is better. Can you do a PCT with just Tribulus and Nolvadex ? Or should I just taper off the Clomid?

----------


## Far from massive

Clomid has all sorts of sides, headaches being one of the most common.

----------


## RustedIron

Have you experienced some sides yourself *Far from massive*? I'm wondering if I should take smaller amounts

----------


## stpete

You are fine to drop the dose in half. I only run it at 50/25/25/25.

----------


## RustedIron

> You are fine to drop the dose in half. I only run it at 50/25/25/25.


Sorry for the newb question but what does 50/25/25/25 mean? Is that *50mg* daily for week 1, *25mg* daily for week 2, etc?

----------


## RustedIron

Day 5 ... headache still going

----------


## Caedus

Headaches usually occur in cycles. Once you are off PCT the headaches (I'm sure) will subside - possibly after a month. I'd advise you to never cycle again though. Clomid and Nolvadex are notorious for headaches - This is why I'll never use steroids again. I'm on my 7th day of serious headaches and things are becoming unbearable.

----------


## RustedIron

> Headaches usually occur in cycles. Once you are off PCT the headaches (I'm sure) will subside - possibly after a month. I'd advise you to never cycle again though. Clomid and Nolvadex are notorious for headaches - This is why I'll never use steroids again. I'm on my 7th day of serious headaches and things are becoming unbearable.


Oddly enough, I'm going on my 7th day of nonstop continuous migraine headache. I'm considering stopping Nolvadex and Clomid completely. Or are they helping and the headaches are from high estrogen?

I'm at the point of wanting see a doctor. My blood pressure has remained at about 135/77-145/86

If I see a doctor, what will he most likely prescribe? Also, can I tell him about anabolic use and not worry about legal trouble?

----------


## digsy1983

I wouldn't panic about telling the doc about your cycle! He can't pass any information on unless in drastic circumstances. But I'd probably think the experienced guys on this site would be better suited to keep us right, but easy said when I'm not experiencing your heed aches. If you do see the doc I'd like to know what they said cos I'm gona be finishing my first cycle and starting my pct soon so the more info on the side affects the better. Gud luck Bud!

----------


## Caedus

If you are predisposed to headaches Nolvadex (from what I know) can kick-start a cycle. So far I've cut out Nolvadex and reduced my Clomid intake to 0.25mg ED and I'm still suffering. This happened once before when I went on a Dbol only cycle and used Nolvadex as a SERM - My headaches lasted for about 2-3 weeks after my last dosage - I didn't know that Nolvadex was the culprit at the time. If you're not a gyno sufferer I'd tell you to discontinue your PCT and only use Clomid if the symptoms start to flare up. I've got Letro but I'm scared to use it because I know that I'd have to go back on Clomid eventually to prevent an estrogen rebound. I've been prescribed Imigran tablets and injections and at the moment they're the only things powerful enough to abort a headache. You should look into it.

----------


## Caedus

If your headaches were caused by high estrogen you would have felt the effects during your cycle. I'm pretty sure it's either Clomid or Nolvadex - for me it's definitely Nolvadex.

----------


## RustedIron

*Caedus*, you've been very helpful. I'm going to kick out the Nolvadex today and stick with 25mg of Clomid per day. It makes sense what you said about high estrogen effects being noticed during the cycle. The only estrogenic thing I noticed during my cycle was my nipples got a little tingly towards the end. But that's it. So I'm going to take your work about Nolvadex. Should I be taking anything else in addition to Clomid besides Nolva? Aromasin perhaps? 

*Pain Meds:* A friend of mine gave me some percoset, and still, the pain fought through. It's a beast. I'm now taking some acetaminophen with codeine. I've got to work, but I can barely focus on the computer. 

I'll keep posting my progress. If this doesn't get better in the next day or two, it's time to pay the doc a visit for pain meds.

----------


## Caedus

I wouldn't bother using anything else if you're not suffering from gyno symptoms. Clomid is normally enough on its own for PCT so stick with 0.25mg ED and adjust accordingly if you must. I'm pretty sure the headaches will subside after a couple of weeks. 

I've gone completely off of my PCT but the headaches still persist. I just hope that things get better for the both of us - SOON.

----------


## RustedIron

> I wouldn't bother using anything else if you're not suffering from gyno symptoms. Clomid is normally enough on its own for PCT so stick with 0.25mg ED and adjust accordingly if you must. I'm pretty sure the headaches will subside after a couple of weeks. 
> 
> I've gone completely off of my PCT but the headaches still persist. I just hope that things get better for the both of us - SOON.


*Caedus*, don't you mean 25mg and not 0.25 mg?

----------


## Caedus

Sorry - 25mg is correct.

----------


## RustedIron

I'm starting to feel a little better. I still have a headache but it's definitely better. It's been over 48 hours since my last Nolvadex dose so I'm pretty confident that Nolvadex was the culprit. I've also stopped Clomid altogether. I'm not going to resume anything until the headaches have completely subsided. 

I'm also taking migraine medicine to help with pain so it may not be all that much better in reality. But we'll see and I'll keep posting

----------


## RustedIron

How long Until Nolvadex is out kf my system? Headaches won't stop. Debilitating.

----------


## RustedIron

Finally... I am starting to feel like myself again. Sex Drive... back. Energy....back. Good mood....back. It's been 5 days since my last dose of Nolvadex and Clomid

Lesson learned? Nolvadex kicks my ass. I believe it was the Nolvadex anyways, I'll resume the Clomid now and if no headaches return, then it was for sure the Nolvadex. Question though.... I feel like I'm back to my normal self.. Balls seem right, sex drive seems right... should I keep taking PCT?

----------


## digsy1983

Panic over now then Bud, gud news eh! I may get some clomid in just incase nolvadex does the same to me. Was just planning of running nolvadex solo, cos I've just done var and test cycle.

----------


## RustedIron

Probably a good idea... the headaches took awhile to set in too. I had been taking Nolva for 2 weeks until the headaches even occurred. Never again sir... never again. But not everybody reacts this way so just listen to your body

----------


## Caedus

Feeling a lot better now. Cluster headaches are subsiding and becoming duller each day... Lesson learned indeed  :Smilie:

----------


## Caedus

I'd come off of the PCT. Let your body recover naturally without the use of prescription medication.

----------


## RustedIron

> Feeling a lot better now. Cluster headaches are subsiding and becoming duller each day... Lesson learned indeed


That's good to hear. So Nolvadex was the culprit for you too huh?

----------


## Caedus

> That's good to hear. So Nolvadex was the culprit for you too huh?


Yes, I'm certain it was.

----------


## RustedIron

Still getting headaches y'all. Thoughts?

----------


## Caedus

Do they happen with the same frequency? My headaches are only occurring once every two days (as opposed to twice ED) and they're far duller than they used to be - they're still migranes but on the lighter end of the scale. What did the doctor tell you?

----------


## RustedIron

Yes same frequency. Every Day All Day. Never goes away. Even while sleeping. Slight in the morning and progresses to get worse through the day being worst at night.

----------


## RustedIron

Oh and I can't afford the doctor. Would go If I could! Unless someone knows of cheap healthcare solutions

----------


## Caedus

I feel bad for you. Here in the UK the NHS treat everyone for free, I even have access to thousands of pounds worth of treatment (which I need whenever I suffer from cluster headache cycles). Have you dropped PCT altogether? This cycle is turning into a real nightmare, promise me that once all of this is done and dusted you'll never touch this stuff again! Your best bet is to start a thread on a migraine and headache related forum, I learned a lot about how to manage CHs from other forumites - they're an under utilised resource. Migranes can occurr in waves and cycles, or chronically. Let's hope that you are the former. You'll want to get your hands on Sumatruptain tablets or injections, they have the strength to abort a headache. Cheaper solutions which might work are pure oxygen treatment or cannabis, yes, marijuana can effectively treat migranes. Sorry, but there's not much more that I can tell you... what works for me might not necessarily work for you. I really hope your headaches end soon though; I know first hand how debilitating they can be.

----------


## RustedIron

> I feel bad for you. Here in the UK the NHS treat everyone for free, I even have access to thousands of pounds worth of treatment (which I need whenever I suffer from cluster headache cycles). Have you dropped PCT altogether? This cycle is turning into a real nightmare, promise me that once all of this is done and dusted you'll never touch this stuff again! Your best bet is to start a thread on a migraine and headache related forum, I learned a lot about how to manage CHs from other forumites - they're an under utilised resource. Migranes can occurr in waves and cycles, or chronically. Let's hope that you are the former. You'll want to get your hands on Sumatruptain tablets or injections, they have the strength to abort a headache. Cheaper solutions which might work are pure oxygen treatment or cannabis, yes, marijuana can effectively treat migranes. Sorry, but there's not much more that I can tell you... what works for me might not necessarily work for you. I really hope your headaches end soon though; I know first hand how debilitating they can be.


I've actually been smoking a lot of cannabis lately. You're right... it effectively removes the headache. Just makes me so sleepy and lazy. I'm really hoping that the hormone imbalance is just causing some serious headaches. If that's the case, then it's just a matter of time. I'm also getting some DAA to help regenerate the testosterone levels . Other than that, yes I'm completely off PCT now. Should I resume? Perhaps get some HCG ? It's been about 3 weeks since my last dose.

----------


## Caedus

I wouldn't bother with a SERM since we're certain Nolva is the culprit and Clomid may potentially be as bad. HCG would be useful if hormone imbalance is the root cause of your headaches. Keep smoking then, I'd rather feel tired and lazy than be in constant pain. You should just try to manage your headaches as well as possible until they stop, try not to let them impede on your life. My headaches are starting to resemble dull migraines rather than sharp cluster headaches now - they aren't completely debilitating but they can last 24hrs + which is highly annoying. I'm also dabbling with cannabis along with a range of prescription medicine.

Have you been able to maintain your gains? I've lost over 14lbs since the headaches started - mostly muscle too. Once this is all over I will start a natural bulk, I'm never going to mess up my body again.

----------


## Caedus

I really don't want to jinx it but I've not had a headache for 4 days and counting! How are you feeling RustedIron?

----------


## RustedIron

> I really don't want to jinx it but I've not had a headache for 4 days and counting! How are you feeling RustedIron?


That's great Caedus I'm glad you're feeling better. Anything other than time that can be accredited? 

I'm feeling "Eh". Okay. The headaches never really left. I now have the habit of taking 2 excedrins every morning. It's the very first thing I do because I wake up with a headache. They get better mid day and don't bother me again until night. Then sometimes I'll take more iburprofen or nothing at all. 

It's just... exhausting. 

As far as gains go, I'm still pretty good but I did lose about 12 pounds as well. 188 down to 176. But a lot of that has got to be water weight since I stopped taking creatine as well. My strength loss is nil. I have hardly lost any strength. I'm just as strong in the gym. Outran my friends easily the other day. So that's good right? Be easy to gain the mass back once I'm back on a solid routine again. Doesn't help that I'm in the midst of moving! Ugh ... what a couple of months it has been.

----------


## RustedIron

UPDATE: Checked my BP yesterday and it was 110/75. Lowest it's been in awhile. I've been taking CoQ-10 and Hawthorne Berry as well. Not sure how much credit can be given to them besides the obvious factor...time. However, my headaches live on with no end in sight  :Frown:

----------


## RustedIron

You guys think I should get a CAT scan for the possibility of a ruptured blood vessel or aneurysm? 

*Pain Scale*
On a scale of 1-10 the pain never gets past 5. 
5 in the morning and then it drops down to like a 0-1 mid day after taking excedrin. Then it picks back up at night to a 2.

----------


## Far from massive

Damn Rusted Iron,

Been away from this thread for a while and you situation sux to say the least. 

If I were you and had insurance I would see a doctor and tell him you have had a headache for a month now. You could mention the cycle and pct but this will become part of your medical records which is not a good thing. Another option would be to tell him you got some capsules of what you thought was a ocd "testosterone booster " from a friend at the gym. Then after your severe headaches you confronted the friend at the gym, who told you it was a mixture of Nolvadex and Clomid that he made since he had read these would increase testosterone ...That way you are just guilty of poor judgement, not intentionally taking illegal drugs...this I would think would be much better on your medical record.

Anyway your call but I would seek medical attention so they can run tests to try to identify the problem.

FFM

PS As far as your earlier question, when I was cycling (I started TRT about 20 months ago) I would only run Toremafine ( Torem in ar-r speak) by itself. It will not be as effective as nolva and clomid but its a second generation serm and has much less sides than either Nolva or Clomi.

----------


## Caedus

Erm, no not for me. My CH cycle is well and truly over, I've not had a single headache in over a week. I would try 'water therapy' which consists of drinking large quantities of water throughout the day, in order to thin out your blood. One pint per hour is normally enough - it had a positive effect with me but I can't accredit it with ending the headaches.

----------


## RustedIron

Well I'm glad your better Caedus. Maybe you're just a week ahead of me or so. I did wake up today without a headache so that's good... we'll see

----------


## MrJuice

100mg of clomid a day is a lot, try bringing it down to 50mg.

----------


## Caedus

Good to hear Rusted, are you feeling better now?

----------


## RustedIron

> Good to hear Rusted, are you feeling better now?


I think I'm finally back to normal. Haven't had a headache in a few days and thats the longest I've gone. Might just be timing but it did start to subside after I started taking d-aspartic acid in conjunction with tribulus. Feeling good again  :Smilie:

----------


## TOkidd

Caedus:

I know this is sort of off-topic, but you mentioned you had cluster headaches. I know this type of headache can be excrutiating, leading some to take their lives rather than continue suffering the pain. I was just wondering how you've treated them, and if it has worked. Have you heard about the potential of LSD and Psilocybin to dramatically reduce occurence of this phenomenon?

----------


## Caedus

> Caedus:
> 
> I know this is sort of off-topic, but you mentioned you had cluster headaches. I know this type of headache can be excrutiating, leading some to take their lives rather than continue suffering the pain. I was just wondering how you've treated them, and if it has worked. Have you heard about the potential of LSD and Psilocybin to dramatically reduce occurence of this phenomenon?


Cluster headaches are the single most painful sensation I've ever experienced and would likely consider ending my life if I was suffering chronically; however, I'm rather fortunate as I go through monthly CH cycles once every couple of years. I've tried to narrow down exactly what kick-starts the headaches and thus far I have found it possible to mitigate the frequency of them by reducing my intake of sugar and artificial sweeteners (flavoured protien shakes was one such culprit, along with diluent juice). I treat my headaches with injectable Imigran (sumatriptan) which has the ability to abort the headache shortly after I begin to feel the telltale signs -this method works very effectively. I've tried neither LSD nor Psilocybin but have heard that they can improve the treatment of cluster headaches. I've also treated my headaches with cannabis which does have a positive effect.

Excellent news Rusted! It's nice to feel normal once again  :Big Grin: .

----------


## RustedIron

Thanks Cadeus. Yes I'm definitely back to normal now. It seems that anything that could cause a headache, did. High water retention ... Hormone imbalance... High bp... Clomid.....Nova. Some bad luck. Next time I'm doing a basic test cycle followed by a pct with torem.

----------


## RustedIron

I hope this forum helps some other unlucky fellow out there. If I can get through it, anyone can.

----------

